# Very Disappointed



## Packerjohn (Apr 16, 2018)

I have been traveling since high school & have visited 65 countries over the years.  Been to China, India, Russia, Africa, South America, etc.  I am now 72 years old.  We just came back from a 50 day holiday in Puerto Vallarta (11 days) & Ajijic on Lake Chapala (5 weeks).  

I was disappointed mostly.  First of all, Mexico is noisy:  dogs barking all the time behind closed gates, loudspeakers on trucks advertising, big speakers in front of stores & noisy restaurants.  Ajijic is advertised as "eternal spring weather".  What a lie!  It was 31 Celsius day after day with some days in 32 C.  The sun shone for 50 days.  The streets in Ajijic are broken up & hard to walk on.  

Yes, the locals were friendly.  In Puerto Vallarta, we'd get tired of the constant promenade on the Malecon.  The worst thing was that nearly every Mexican has a stupid-phone (opp! I mean "smart" phone).  They walk around starring at these addictive things all day long.  I can see this in Canada in any mall for free.  

Now tell, me!  Have I just become a "grumby ole' man" or has the world changed so much.  I live in central Canada & we enjoy the 4 seasons & we have a lot of quiet places to enjoy.  Mexico is nonstop noise.  My wife & I are moving into an apartment at the end of this month & we have decided that we would never go back to Mexico.  Why pay for noise & heat?  I'd love to hear your option on this?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2018)

Now as a seasoned traveller Packerjohn, I'm surprised you didn't do your homework more thoroughly before your visit to the specific part of Mexico you chose.. or that you would even think that any Spanish people are quiet...they are not. I have a second home in Southern Spain...the noise is all around...the Spanish don't know how to be quiet, even in hospitals and churches.. and the heat is endless..but we love it. Horses for courses, but if you're looking for a quite retreat, avoid all Spanish speaking countries.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 16, 2018)

Ok, we read 2 books before going to Mexico on the Lake Chapala area.  Then we watched over a dozen "You Tube" videos by "Jerry Brown & his wife, Lori" about how wonderful the place is.  We were told that they are real estate agents.  This we found out when we got there.  Adios y gracios!


----------



## KingsX (Apr 17, 2018)

.

Between the drug lords and other criminals...
Mexico is now a dangerous place to visit.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 18, 2018)

Not sure about now, but Tecate Mexico was a sedate little town back in the ‘80s
Rather sleepy

Tecate USA was a nice touch.
An abandoned service station, some other abandoned building, and a rather charming ‘70s something station wagon filled with holes the size automatic weapons make, and no wheels


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2018)

It's true Gary..some ..actually many little towns and villages are sleepy.... dogs lying in the sun, very few cars etc, until everyone comes home from work for Siesta, and believe me they do not sleep, they are noisily going about their business until they return to work again late afternoon, then back home around 9 or 10pm to make more noise ...and don't even ask about Fiestas' there's seems to be at least one every week...

Sunday in Spain, is the noisiest day of the week..no-one gets any peace at all...and that's in the little 'sleepy' villages.. 

Cities are just a Big bundle of Noise and klaxons and traffic, and heat, heat and heat!! lol


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 18, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> It's true Gary..some ..actually many little towns and villages are sleepy.... dogs lying in the sun, very few cars etc, until everyone comes home from work for Siesta, and believe me they do not sleep, they are noisily going about their business until they return to work again late afternoon, then back home around 9 or 10pm to make more noise ...and don't even ask about Fiestas' there's seems to be at least one every week...
> 
> Sunday in Spain, is the noisiest day of the week..no-one gets any peace at all...and that's in the little 'sleepy' villages..
> 
> Cities are just a Big bundle of Noise and klaxons and traffic, and heat, heat and heat!! lol




*'no-one gets any peace at all'*


Barcelona same?

Been considering a trip
the art
the architecture


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 4, 2018)

Right now we are touring the beautiful province of Quebec here in Canada.  It is a breath of fresh air compared to Mexico.  Many people ride around on bikes.  Strange how one country can be so different from another.  In Mexico, it is noise, noise, noise & more noise.  I guess that it's OK for a week at the beach but I don't think I could ever live there.  Actually, I don't think we would ever go back.  Been there 3 times, done it but don't want to do it no more.  LOL


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 4, 2018)

Due to our age, and, some places in the U.S. being very fast paced, we found that our trip back to Colorado (northern) was very refreshing, compared to where we are currently living. Lot less people, much less traffic and a nice group of Seniors having breakfast at McDonalds that we spoke to. Lifestyle was much slower there than here, but there are many folks that move to Jacksonville for the nicer salaries and faster paced lifestyle.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 4, 2018)

Packerjohn said:


> Right now we are touring the beautiful province of Quebec here in Canada.  It is a breath of fresh air compared to Mexico.  Many people ride around on bikes.  Strange how one country can be so different from another.  In Mexico, it is noise, noise, noise & more noise.  I guess that it's OK for a week at the beach but I don't think I could ever live there.  Actually, I don't think we would ever go back.  Been there 3 times, done it but don't want to do it no more.  LOL



Canada is beautiful. I’ve traveled across Canada about 6 times now and it IS a breath of fresh air compared to Mexico. 
I’m NOT a world traveler but have traveled around enough to know this. The only thing that surprises me is that as a world traveler,  you were surprisedlayful:nthego:


----------

